# help!need a 35 mm film camera



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

my daughter is starting high school this year and is taking a photography class.she needs a 35mm film camera .i know nothing of this,where can i find a new or used camera with lens ?i looked on amazon and ebay and there are many ,what would be a good starter camera?i would prefer a gently used camera but what to look for?any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Look in here, 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/35mm-Cameras/ci/3017/N/4294247087


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Might also try Houston Camera Exchange, on Richmond.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

PM sent s1- I have one that would be perfect for her and the price can't be beat.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

I have 2 Canon 35mm film cameras.
A-1 with a 35-105 Macro lens
EOS 650
Just make me an offer. I'm in Houston


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

lesmcdonald said:


> I have 2 Canon 35mm film cameras.
> A-1 with a 35-105 Macro lens
> EOS 650
> Just make me an offer. I'm in Houston


Umm, this was back in 2014, she has probably graduated by now


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

stargazer said:


> Umm, this was back in 2014, she has probably graduated by now


X2
Good observation!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah, I gave her my old Canon Rebel and a couple of kit lenses. Never heard anything back though........


----------

